# Castle Crag



## James Marshall (11 Nov 2014)

This scape was loosley based on Castle Crag in the lake district. I did not have a photo, so worked form the memory of a visit there.





Tank:  ADA 60p
Lighting: 2 x 36Watt PC T5 lamps (ADA solar 2)
Filter: Eheim Prof 3e
Hardscape: Baltic rock, Lava rock
Plants:  Hemianthus callitrichoides, Marsilea hirsuta, Riccia fluitans, Vesicularia dubyana, Taxiphyllum sp. ‘spikey’
Fish/Shrimp:  Rasbora espei, Caridina japonica, Neocaridina heteropoda


----------



## allan angus (11 Nov 2014)

nice scape


----------



## Jose (11 Nov 2014)

It looks like the treasure island in the middle of the ocean with the coconut tree. Marvellous!


----------



## X3NiTH (11 Nov 2014)

Very nice!

That carpet reminds me of the Bliss background pic for WindowsXP.


----------



## Gary Nelson (11 Nov 2014)

Looks fantastic James! Great to see your work again.


----------



## drodgers (12 Nov 2014)

Looks nice i like the use  of negative space .


----------



## Deano3 (12 Nov 2014)

Wow looks excellent , grear scape


----------



## Samjpikey (13 Nov 2014)

Loving this . 
Good job


----------



## Antoni (13 Nov 2014)

Great scape mate! Nice to see you back!


----------



## Michael W (13 Nov 2014)

Nice scape! Has anyone noticed the hardscape's striking resemblance to a turtle (the head is at the left side) from the FTS?


----------



## Jose (14 Nov 2014)

Michael W said:


> Nice scape! Has anyone noticed the hardscape's striking resemblance to a turtle (the head is at the left side)



Haha totally true.


----------



## Jaap (18 Nov 2014)

This looks fantastic. Great job. How do you cope with all that light on top? I mean its 72w over    a 60L tank! Thats a lot of pars  and it looks excellent. How do you cope and the plants dont melt from co2 depravation?


----------



## Jimmy Dale (23 Nov 2014)

This is awesome, looks pristine


----------



## parotet (26 Nov 2014)

Hi James

I've seen you're using an Eheim Prof 3e for this tank. Is it the 2076? After the manual it can pump 1,650 lph (without filter media and tubing) and 1,000 lph with media...
Are you restricting the flow or does it work ok?

Jordi


----------



## Mike See (23 Sep 2015)

James Marshall said:


> This scape was loosley based on Castle Crag in the lake district. I did not have a photo, so worked form the memory of a visit there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much for this setup cost you?


----------



## Andy D (23 Sep 2015)

Not sure how I missed this. A great scape!


----------

